# First Pics?



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

http://virtualgarage.net/GarageSale/images/Round2-1.jpghttp://virtualgarage.net/GarageSale/images/Round2-1.jpghttp://virtualgarage.net/GarageSale/images/Round2-1.jpg
http://virtualgarage.net/GarageSale/images/Round2-2.jpg
http://virtualgarage.net/GarageSale/images/Round2-3.jpg
http://virtualgarage.net/GarageSale/images/Round2-4.jpg

cordially,
Marty Milligan
PO Box 434, Falling Waters, WV 25419
http://www.milligansisland.com/
http://www.virtualgarage.net/


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOOOT WOOOT WOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!

where are you getting this stuff from?!?
Am I right in guessing that the Dukes' cop car looks like a repop of the AFX or M/T Impala Overheads cop car? (or the later G-Plus one, I guess...)
Charger sets! Mustang sets! I'd actually like a set with the new Charger and the new Mustang... call it Modern Muscle or something... then a few years down the road, do a 4-lane set with the new Challenger, the new Camaro, the new Mustang, and... and... I dunno, a cop car?
Is the set art just mockups of concepts, or is that what they're gonna look like? I noticed the track layouts are all the same...

--rick

 ps any developments in pa?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

By the way, if the "new" Model Motoring was having such a hard time getting an electrical toy UL approved for safety reasons, how are TL and Round 2 doing it?

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Hmmm.
An X-Traction Superbird....
Hmmmm.
R2 doesn't have the pics on their own website...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

I just got these pictures from my distributor along with a proposed product schedule. I'm not an insider or anything like that. I just sell a few cars to guys I used to race with but because I buy consistently the distributor sends me information when he gets it.

After work last night I found the pictures in my email and figured why waste a cafine buzz. I got right on posting them. 

I like what I see. If TL can keep the big dealers from cutting my throat a month after the release, I might start moving a lot of cars again. 

I know some of you like the price wars but it really hurts the hobby. For example, a retailer pays a wholesale list price for an item and then a month later their competiton gets the same item for 1/2 list and can therefore offer it for less that the wholesale list. Do you think that retailer is going to carry any similar item in the future? This is why hobby shops are disappearing.


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

looks like they used the same oversiezed roof molds on the corvette con. and chevy impala con. out comes the dremel again


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Good point Marty about the pricing. I must admit that I'm still very confused about what's going to happen with pricing. We've been conditioned to see the prices drop after the initial buzz of a release dies down. Then there were the Mopars and Bowties that became hard to find during the last days of RC2 running the show and their prices escalated until someone got their hands on a boatload of them and now they are widely available again and the prices are lower.
> 
> Now there's talk about MSRP pricing being enforced. Hey, I think these cars are a great value and don't mind paying MSRP. But I don't want to pay MSRP for a bunch of cars and then see them a week later at substantially lower prices. I don't want to miss out on the cars I want either.
> 
> ...


 Tom should review his "wholesaler/distributor" network and seriously consider doing away with the distributors and selling directly to Hobby Shops and tracks. 

I'm not going to say tht I have it figured out, but I was scared s**tless going into this Speed Racer deal wondering if I was going to be able to hold a $14.99 price. I've sold directly to some of the larger dealers and retail race tracks. I have less than 10 dealers carrying my products, and that's intentional. (Amazingly, they're all east of the Mississippi, and that's NOT intentional). One guy thought he'd get a price jump on the other dealers and put them on his website for $24/pr. He's no longer a dealer for me.

What's happened is that the Super Mods are going nuts and the Speed Racer cars that are making it to ebay are going for a premium. Many of the Super Mods are going for a premium... Some of the ebay sellers are people who have paid retail from me and are STILL making a buck. 

After 3 weeks with Speed Racer, I'm not sold out but sales are much better than I expected. With 2 or 3 major shows coming up in the next few months, I expect to be completely sold out of Speed Racer by late spring. 

I'm not sure the traditional distributor/dealer network is the way to go with the Round 2 cars because the distributors are still allowed to sell retail and they hold a big price advantage over the dealers that they sell to and compete with.

Dan


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

> What SuperBird? I see a repaint of the Charger Daytona. No birds in sight, VP.


Ok my bad... It is a Daytona... And I didn't realize that JL had made an X-Traction Daytona... But I will get some this time...
Later...
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Okay I can't stop looking at this stuff, specifically the sets. I am REALLY diggin' on these. Anybody notice there are white lines painted down the middle like old track? And can anyone make out the specialty section near the front of each layout pic to the left? 

I can see the lap counter track in each case has a big themed graphic on it, but nobody who does serious running uses those lap counters anyway. Maybe that was the rationale... don't ruin an important piece of track for the runners, but have the graphic there on the novelty track for the collectors. Makes sense to me...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> And can anyone make out the specialty section near the front of each layout pic to the left?
> 
> --rick



A squeeze track!?!?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

car guy said:


> A squeeze track!?!?


 That would be logical... it kinda looks like it might be that and I'm pretty sure Tomy makes that... and this is compatible with Tomy.

BUT...

look closely. Does it look like a double-crossover or double-lane-change track, like the old MM piece? I swear it kinda looks like you can see the slot do that if you squint a little...

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> I tend to disagree with this because someone has to be out there selling the products at the shows and into areas that are not served by hobby shops and race places. I can't see Tom setting up a booth at a show and paying someone to setup, stand there selling for 4 or 5 hours, and pack up whatever doesn't sell. With no internal distributor network Tom needs the independent distributors to keep the product flowing and fanning out to customers worldwide. As long as the playing field is level and everyone from manufacturer to end customer feels they are getting a good value for their time and money everyone will be happy.
> 
> The Super Mods and Speed Racer cars are a prime example of the right products being produced and sold at the right price. If you build what people want and deliver the value, the product will sell. Success is rarely accidental.


I wasn't suggesting that Tom start doing shows...

Some of the guys I sell to set up at shows. One dealer had the Speed Racer cars at the Bob Beers Feb 5th show and sold out of what he brought in 40 minutes.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

im just excited to see something happening and cant wait to buy xtraction cars again


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

When JL die cast first came out JL used to set up at the toy shows. There was always a crowd around the table. They were mostly selling collector club memberships, but they got a ton of exposure.

Myself personally I would like to see ALL manufacturers get out and meet the public more. The internet has really taken away from the thrill of seeing items in person.

Marty


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I'm looking at the race sets and wondering*

Could it be a Mustang set and a Charger set with "set only" cars? I see no listing of these cars anywhere else and no release date for single cars.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought they were going to be sold under the Auto World name.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

If I were him I would sell to anyone that was buying......


Do we need an HO slotcar history lesson again?


----------



## Chevy 65 t-jet (Jun 20, 2006)

Are the new race sets like the old t-jet track with steel pins and clips?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Chevy 65 t-jet said:


> Are the new race sets like the old t-jet track with steel pins and clips?


No, they're actually compatible with current Tomy/AFX track, which has tabs at the ends of track sections that snap together.


----------

